# Sketchup help - cutting list progam?



## gidon (9 Nov 2009)

I'm trying to get a cutlist for this sketchup file:
http://public.me.com/gidon.reid
First off whether I have one table or 3 the "table.top.filler.short.sheet" component is placed on a seperate sheet for no reason I can see?
Secondly with the 3 tables the results I only get cutting layout plots for 2 sheets of MDF??
Anyone have any ideas? Looks like it could be a great script ...
Also I want to run a 6mm rebate all the way around the top of each leg - what's the quick way of doing this since the top of the leg is made of 3 components. Otherwise I have to manually cut out each bit from each component?
Thanks a lot
Gidon


----------



## oddsocks (9 Nov 2009)

gidon":1pdajaft said:


> I'm trying to get a cutlist for this sketchup file:
> http://public.me.com/gidon.reid
> First off whether I have one table or 3 the "table.top.filler.short.sheet" component is placed on a seperate sheet for no reason I can see?
> Secondly with the 3 tables the results I only get cutting layout plots for 2 sheets of MDF??
> ...



Gidon, you have thicknessed table.top.filler.short.sheet from 18mm whereas the other sheet items are at 19mm hence the two sheets used.

I cannot see why the third sheet is not appearing, unless there is a limit on the number of boards that the program will show.


----------



## gidon (9 Nov 2009)

Well spotted oddsocks!! Thanks very much!
Can't figure out why copy and pasting the whole table even once seems to screw things up?
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## oddsocks (9 Nov 2009)

I had another look but still couldn't work out why it misses the third panel even though it lists qty 3. If you explode the table component and then select just the three back panels it does lay them out on two boards. 

As a test i created 5 panels that were sized to get just two out of a 8x4 sheet and that did correctly show 3 sheets, so the plugin is not restricted to just two.

I have never created components from other components (e.g the table is a component that is itself made up of components) so maybe that is a cause?

If you used the purchased version of cutlist it would work from the exported files which appear to be correct.

If you find the reason please post it as I have always assumed that it was accurate - but I do actually use the csv files into Optimik, only because I own that and it is reasonably quick to convert the format.

Dave


----------



## gidon (10 Nov 2009)

Thanks for having a go - my construction has changed slighty so will build the model up again and see if I still get the same problem.
I don't have cutlist.
Will post later on my findings.
Thanks again for your help.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## oddsocks (27 Nov 2009)

I've just done a wardrobe in Sketchup and had the same problem with some components not appearing in the cutlist plugin output - e.g I had a drawer and only one side appeared in the output. I found the problem (at least in my example)..... When I originally created the drawer side component and built the drawer I then decided to edit the side to show dovetails. When in 'editing component' I created one face (no thickness) dovetail using the line tool, made this a component, copied it 5 times as an array, then closed the drawer side component. This meant that the drawer side component included the zero thickness dovetail component. In the cutlist output the dovetails appeared. Editing the side component to remove the dovetails solved the problem.

Also, I had copied this component and made the copy unique, that one did appear in the cutlist even with the dovetails embedded.

Gidon, if you have the original file still it may be worth looking to see if you had done something similar.


----------

